# Utrogestan/Progesterone



## choccolatti (Dec 22, 2004)

Hi,

Just found out that we are pregnant. A natural BFP following an unsuccessful ICSI treatment.

Here my question: 

My doctor said I could take Utrogestan 2x200mg vaginally if I want to. She is leaving the decision up to us. Does it make sense to take it without a known progesterone deficiency? Can it stop a misscarrage or is that wishfull thinking. (I have had two m/c the last one was because of chromosomal deficiency) Would it make sense to measure progesterone level with a blood test?

Thank you so much for your answers.

Choccolatti


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Firstly congrats!!
Your doc may well be thinking that a progesterone supplement may helps things along because of what has happened in the past just in case there was a progesterone deficiency and it can't be damaging as you can't overdose!!!


Ruth


----------



## choccolatti (Dec 22, 2004)

Thank you Ruth,

I still would like to know if one can check progesterone level with a blood test in early pg, and if it would make any sense to do so.

Thanks again,
Choccolatti


----------

